# Lumbar or thoracic paravertebral sympathetic block 64520



## tpayne129 (Dec 12, 2016)

I need direction on how to bill a lumbar sympathetic block RF. Do I use 64999 or 64640? I use 64520 on just the block but I am not sure about the RF.  I know that any RF with 42 degrees C is 64999, but what if the temp is 60 degrees C or higher?

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 13, 2016)

Part of a private response I received from the AMA CPT Network,

"Based solely upon the information provided in your electronic inquiry, from a CPT coding perspective, there is no specific CPT code to describe "left radiofrequency lesioning of the lumbar sympathetic chain'". Therefore, code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported once even though the radiofrequency ablation was performed at more than one spinal level......."


----------

